# Needing some serious business help



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

OK Im satarting to get my prints looking pretty good but Im drowning in business. Billing, invoices, profit margins, pricing materiel cost verses profit can someone point me to an easy button. I really want this business to work but Im barely treading water.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I had to hire an accountant to keep track of this stuff. Butt until you find one, make sure you keep good records of everything so it is easier for the accountant you hire.


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

There is no easy button friend, sorry! You need to buckle down and learn! As a business owner I am constantly learning everywhere I can, which is one reason why I joined this forum. Go to Amazon.com and start buying books that can help you learn about the areas where you are weak. Ask specific questions on this forum and get suggestions, but DO NOT expect those of us on the forum who have "paid the price" of learning to be your easy button. Your competitors who know how to learn will always be one step ahead of you if you do. I am constantly reading books in area that I am weak. Some of the day to day stuff like invoicing is very boring to me, and that's why I have people hired to do it, but I know how to do it if I ever need to. Even though I have had as many as 20 employees, I take pride in the fact that if I have to, I can do any job in the shop better than anyone else because I'm constantly learning and improving the systems. I probably micromanage too much because of this, and I'm trying to improve that too. 

Just because you can print does not mean that you can run a business. Sorry, no Easy Button!


----------



## thefantasyman (Oct 9, 2007)

Want an easy button??? Hire someone to help you out with the admin stuff, bookkeeping, etc.. If you are so bogged down with billing and invoices and such, then you must be making some decent money with your printing to have all that extra work. Hire a college kid/H.S. kid to come in a few times a week at an hourly rate and organize this stuff for you. This way, you can concentrate on what matters most... perfecting your printing! Because, in the end, if your printing blows, you won't make as much profits.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I do agree with screenprinter1, there is not easy button. I have to learn to do everything.
Stock control, invoicing, clean up the squeegees, keep organized my basement/shop, try to create cool things to print and people want to wear.
Some days it is overwhelming, and it seems it is easier just to have someone telling me what to do, and at the end of the week get my paycheck.
But hey if I don't keep trying I would never really know if it worth it .


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I was leaning more towards a program to help organize me. this is a part time job for me geez I guess the easy button thing hit a nerve. It was a manner of speach. tThinks for chimming though.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Quick Books


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

lawdog said:


> I was leaning more towards a program to help organize me. this is a part time job for me geez I guess the easy button thing hit a nerve. It was a manner of speach. tThinks for chimming though.


People may have misunderstood your post, but that's because you weren't specific. 

Anyway, a program is still not an easy button. Programs assist the user, and you cannot depend on a program to know what YOU want it to do. A computer is dumb as rocks, it's the user who takes advantage of its ability and uses for their purpose. 

So if you are just asking for a program, check out quickbooks. They have several different versions, cheapy, cheap. and expensive. We use Quickbooks Pro which was about $300 for one user. Not bad.. If you just need a simple invoicing program, they have a Quickbooks cheapy version for $45 I think. Also check out Quickbooks website, they should have a free version for simple introductory stuff.

And, word of advice, grow some thicker skin.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

Thicker skin......Too funny, you have no idea I'll check into quick books, I've been toying with the idea of it. If it will help with organization, it will be worth it. Thanks again.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

lawdog,
YOu will love quick books it makes the monthly taxes, invoices and stuff very easy, I run 4 Business's and I make all of our tees, and hoodies, myself, and create the artwork,.
The paper work is the boring, but very important part of our Buisness's as I would love to just make garments all day and discover new tecniques.
I really dont want to hand all the paper work over to others, so keep control of it all with Quickbooks.
If you have any questions about it please ask. 
sandy Jo


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Quickbooks Pro 2008, it is now $169.99 at Amazon.com
I bought my copy for 149.99 a couple months ago at Office Max.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> Quickbooks Pro 2008, it is now $169.99 at Amazon.com
> I bought my copy for 149.99 a couple months ago at Office Max.


Wow, thats a great deal, I had to pay $299 at best buy awhile back.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I had to pay 289.00 Just to upgrade,, to 2008, from previous version.. you did get a great deal 
SandyJO


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

lawdog, I am pretty sure you can purchase that easy button at Staples Office Supply.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Business isn't so much about having a special button, it is about keeping your finger on the pulse of your business.  *

*There are a lot of low cost accounting packages which may help in your business. Most will offer a free trial download, for you to evaluate them. This will allow you to assess their suitability for your business, before parting with any money.*

*The success of any accounting package is wholly dependant on it being fed the correct information, in a timely manner.  *


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you use Turbotax to file your business taxes, quickbooks is definately the way to go. Don't believe them when they say the pro version handles inventory but otherwise it's pretty good.

You really need to stay on top of the paperwork. I find if I let it go 2-3 days, it becomes that much more of a PITA remembering who/what/why.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

Sandi and company..thanks, ill p/u quick books this week. Chad i did p/u the button but I just keep banging my head against it and nothing. 
Hey does anyone else use a dtg machine as their primary business? Im interested to see how others are useing it.


----------



## ScreenMeister (Jun 5, 2007)

I would also suggest checking in to a database program like FileMaker. It is so easy to use. You can create systems for just about everything. You're part time now, and if you want to stay that way, fine. But if you intend to grow, now would be the time to put the systems in place that will make things run smoother as you get bigger. We use FileMaker to track just about everything. Job Register keeps track of jobs. Screen Register tells us where we can find the image. What screen number. Mesh count, etc. Art Register tells us where vellums/film postives are located. These registers are not templates, but programs I created. See...that's how easy it is! I see Shopworx has now come out with an accounting program that runs of the FileMaker platform, and also manages in running the back end (Shop) of the business. I'd like to try it, but it's around $10K+. Maybe next week.


----------



## dangard (Dec 25, 2006)

When we started without having money to burn we used petra sell. PetraLite Point of Sale - Free software downloads and reviews - CNET Download.com here a link you can download it from. Worked good until we could afford quickbook. Hope this helps.


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

Quickbooks Pro is an awesome package. $169 sounds like a really good package
Peachtree Software is good also.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

peach tree is a great package, but so very hard to learn and then you can only keep 2 years open at a time, I like to keep more years open to go back and check for old vendor, or how much i sold in a special month or whatever,,,lol I used it for 4 years
But It may be right for some.
 Sandy Jo


----------



## Kurfuu Clothing (Jul 23, 2008)

No ezy button...men....i wish.....


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

In addition to accounting software its important to set aside daily/weekly time to maintain paperwork. That way it won't get out of control and you'll have a better idea of what your profits are so you'll be make better plans for the future.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> Quick Books


 +1 
I also sent my girlfriend to school for business classes. The students had to find a job (intern) that would let them work on some of their files. SO not only is she doing all the accounting stuff but she is getting a grade for it too. Talk to your local colleges and see if they have a program that has the students work for you for grades. I make sure to check the entries before submittle though.
My friend is attending USC for his business major and they also have a similar program for marketing, he is going to look into that for me.


----------



## spottydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I can tell you from a bad experience (that I am still experiencing) that what ever you do keep an understanding of everything and don't rely on a anybody to make sure your stuff is in order. Quickbooks is awesome and not that hard to learn. It is really user friendly.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2006)

LawDog, I know what you mean't in your original post, but this thread is developing a mind of its own. More people should be concerned about the core of "The Business"

I Own and operate three completely different business's. Full service Promo, Embroidery Sceening Business. An Active Boarding/Riding Stable. And, for 15 years, And an Electrical Contractor. Please do yourself a favour! Dont, Ever trust an accountant or book keeper to maintain your books with out your constant input. You always need to know and understand where you stand.

Your job as a business owner is to make Money!

Your Job as a printer is to print shirts!

Your Job as a sales person is to sell your services and/or your product.

Until you hire your first employee, all three of these jobs are yours, until you hire someone to do the last two. The first job is always yours as a business owner! Even then you should still do some of those two jobs to keep you in the loop of your employees and your source of money(the customer).

Lets develope your responsibilites as a business owner,

-MAKE MONEY
-If that is not your goal change your goal or go work for someone else.

So you need to fully understand your finacials, invoicing, costs, bank procedures, loan procedures, lease info, fine print, taxation, cash flow historicly and future, etc, etc....

So let me explain something here, because I dont want to scare anyone off of being their own boss. Self employement is very rewarding!
The best way to learn and master this is to do your own books. Spend the time posting your invoices, reviewing your suppliers invoices, inputting your payrolls. etc. etc.

Make a commitment! Take the time it takes, ask yourself questions and find the answers.

If and I really mean this from my heart and my experience( Cost me $300000.00 and 8 years) If you dont make the commitment to learn this. My advise is to work for someone else, or keep it as a hobby.

Two More Things

I use Simply Accounting for all three business's. It is truly Simple to use. Hire a bookeeper who is familiar with it to set it up(should take 2 hours Max) for you.

I recommend anyone who is in business or trying to be in business to take 4-6 hours of your time and read a real simple but very important book about business. It is called the "E Myth"


----------

